# Vive la freebox



## Zyrol (10 Décembre 2003)

la freebox 30 par mois et connexion non bridée... c'est à dire : vitesse de Download 320 Ko/sec alors que avec wanadoo 1024 c'est maxi 128Ko...
Pas de deconnexion toutes les 24Heures avec la freebox

Elle comprend aussi : 
Telephone local et nationnal gratuit et illimité
Reception de 20 chaine de TV (sur votre TV) dont MTV,RTL9...

Tout ça pour 29,90  pa mois et sans engagement de durée

Alors recflechissez bien, c'est peut être le moment de changer de FAI

Petit tableau : 
                         Down maxi    en Ko/s  Up maxi  Prix
Wanadoo 512        64                              24       30
Wanadoo 1024      128                             64       45

Freebox                340                           ~150      30


Vive la freebox!!!!!


----------



## noz (10 Décembre 2003)

heu, le 1024 chez wanadoo, il est à 80 euros, pas à 45, en tout cas pas encore... ^_^


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Quelqu'un peut il me redonner le lien pour voir la distance entre son adresse et le slam. il a été donné mais je le retrouve pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





merci bien


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Bon oublier j'ai retrouvé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai vu que ma ligne ne sera dégroupée que vers mars 2004  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4 mois d'attente encore


----------



## Telonioos (12 Décembre 2003)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> la freebox 30 par mois et connexion non bridée... c'est à dire : vitesse de Download 320 Ko/sec alors que avec wanadoo 1024 c'est maxi 128Ko...
> Pas de deconnexion toutes les 24Heures avec la freebox
> 
> Elle comprend aussi :
> ...



le téléphone avec la freebox n'est gratuit en illimité que jusqu'à fin décembre

au 1er janvier, les 10 premières heures seront gratuites, après tu passes à la caisse, mais ça reste pas cher tout de même


----------



## polo50 (12 Décembre 2003)

oui je suis daccord que free reste la meilleur offre adsl surtout avec une freebox ! mais je relativise quand même ! c'est qaund même une des plus mauvaises hotline même si on a de moins en moins besoins d'eux et si tel est le cas on passe par les serveurs de news pour éviter d'écouter barry white pendant 30 mn !  l'offre téléphonie était gratuite car pas encore au top de la qualité mais elle passe déjà en moins gratuit (10 heures le 1 Janvier) et attention aux choses gratuites ca vous fait pas penser à un certain .mac ????  pareil pour la tele que des chaines sans intérêt bon la je serais plus prudent peut être certains y voit un certain intérêt ! moi pas ! je pense que les bonnes chaines qui diffusent films et programmes spécialisés free nous feras ouvrir le porte monnaie !!! 
alors malgré toutes ces remarque free reste quand même la meilleure offre internet du moment et je ne vais certes pas me plaindre de surffer avec des pointes à 5000kpbs pour 30 euros !!!


----------



## semac (12 Décembre 2003)

Heureusement que tu comptes pas te plaindre qu'est ce que serait sinon !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis en toute objectivité, tu en connais beaucoup des gens qui téléphone plus de 10 heures par mois ? pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis côté chaine, y'en a un paquet bon y'a pas TF1 c'est vrai !


----------



## polo50 (13 Décembre 2003)

je me plains pas j essayes de dresser un tableau objectif

car moi je me méfies de ce qui est gratuit (voir .mac par exemple)

si quelque chose est gratuit c'est toujours un appat pour faire payer ensuite ! c'est la règle du commerce ! mais bien sur je critique pas j'essayes juste d appeller un chat un chat !


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2003)

Oui quand c'est gratuit la qualité n'est pas au rendez-vous. En plus quand on voit les débits promis, je serais curieux de voir les débits réels quand tout le monde se connecte


----------



## polo50 (13 Décembre 2003)

la actuellement ca fonce au niveau debit ! de toutes maniere déjà pour faire passer la video faut au minimum 3500Kbps donc ca le fait ! je crains rien au niveau débit ! je pense par contre que l'offre free risque de se faire doubler sur sa gauche par rapport à la télé ! Car il y a 2 concurents qui entrent en scène en Janvier : Wanadoo  et 9telecom  et toute les 2 on une bien meilleur offre au niveau de la télé avec le groupe canal+ pour l un et TPS pour l autre !!! 
enfin en attendant profitons de l'offre free qui reste la meilleur
je viens de telecharger un quicktime de 50 MO en à peine 4 mn !!!


----------



## Antiphon (13 Décembre 2003)

À 19h07, vendredi 12 décembre 2003, mon débit avec la FreeBox est de 1944 kb/s en montée et 327 kb/s en descente, d'après 60 millions de consommateurs Je n'ai qu'une chose à dire *fuyez France Télécom et surtout Noos !* Pour ces derniers, malgré le prix qu'ils me coûtaient, je n'ai jamais eu un interlocuteur satisfaisant sur leur hotline ! Donc, je suis content ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (14 Décembre 2003)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> 1944 kb/s en montée et 327 kb/s en descente



C'est le monde à l'envers !


----------



## semac (15 Décembre 2003)

Et dire que je dois attendre encore près de 4 mois pour connaître les joies de la Freebox !!
c'est trop injuste


----------



## Lodoss (15 Décembre 2003)

Actuellement chez wanadoo je pense basculer chez free vu l'offre à 1024 pour 30

Par contre quelqu'un connait-il la démarche pour résilier chez wanadoo parce que entre la location du modem et de l'acces à l'adsl chez france télécom et l'abonnement a wanadoo pour le FAI je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre ?

Autre question chez Free fournit-il également des filtres pour pouvoir téléphonner en même temps que surfer ??


----------



## MarcMame (15 Décembre 2003)

La doc de la freebox montre 2 filtres mais je n'en ai reçu qu'un seul...


----------



## Sir (15 Décembre 2003)

JE VEUX MA FREEBOX


----------



## MarcMame (15 Décembre 2003)

On ne dit pas : "JE VEUX". C'est mal poli. 
On dit  : "J'aimerai, je souhaiterai..."


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

Lorsque l'on passe chez free, l'abonnement à la ligne adsl est comprise dans le tarif ou doit-on la payer en plus à france télécom ?

ET ceux qui sont chez free, ont-ils des problèmes de connection ou pas ?


----------



## MarcMame (16 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on passe chez free, l'abonnement à la ligne adsl est comprise dans le tarif ou doit-on la payer en plus à france télécom ?


C'est pas très clair ce que tu raconte là. Si tu parles de l'abonnement à la ligne en elle même, oui, il faut continuer de payer à France Télécom.
Ca pourrait changer dans un avenir proche mais il ne faut pas s'attendre à ne plus rien payer. Si ce n'est pas FT qui te factura l'abonnement, ce sera Free (ou tout autre FAI). Ce sera peut-être un peu moins cher mais pas forcément beaucoup moins.
Il faudra toujours payer l'entretien de la ligne entre l'abonné et le DSLAM à FT qui en est le propriétaire et c'est bien normal.



> ET ceux qui sont chez free, ont-ils des problèmes de connection ou pas ?


Aucun. Mais ça ne fait que 2 mois.


----------



## maousse (16 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on passe chez free, l'abonnement à la ligne adsl est comprise dans le tarif ou doit-on la payer en plus à france télécom ?


il faut juste l'abonnement france telecom de base (celui à 13 par mois), rien de plus.

sinon, pas de problème de mon côté (avec freebox)


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas très clair ce que tu raconte là


Bon je vais essayer d'être plus clair
sur ma facture tous les 2 mois j'ai un abonnement principal à 13 et un abonnement à l'ADSL à 25 

donc je voulais savoir si en allant chez free je continué à payer cet abonnement à la ligne ADSL ou pas parce que si c'est le cas cela fait par mois 30 pour Free + 12,5 (25/2 mois) pour la ligne ADSL à France Télécom

Suis-je plus clair


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> il faut juste l'abonnement france telecom de base (celui à 13 par mois), rien de plus.
> 
> sinon, pas de problème de mon côté (avec freebox)



Super donc je saute à pied joint chez Free


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

Au fait quelqu'un connait la démarche pour quitter wanadoo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut le faire par téléphone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou sont-ils à l'age préhistorique de la LETTRE RECONMMANDEE avec AR


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

en général cela ce passe par recommandé, mais surtout à une date anniversaire ! j'espère pour toi que tu peux résilier à tout moment mais je n'y crois pas, tu devras certainement attendre la date anniversaire de ta prise d'abonnement. 
C'est le pseudo-scandale du moment les contrats reconduits tacitement !! des Assos de consomateurs sont sur les rangs pour faire cesser cette façon de faire, mais en attendant ça à toujours cours un peu partout !


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

Bin mer... alors la date anniversaire est en mai 2004  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et je suis abonné depuis mai 2002

Je ne peux pas partir quand je veux alors ???


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

relis ton contrat mais je doute que nos amis de Wanabouse te laisse partir avant, comme n'importe quel FAI d'ailleurs


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> relis ton contrat mais je doute que nos amis de Wanabouse te laisse partir avant, comme n'importe quel FAI d'ailleurs


Bin chez Free on peut résilier quand on veut chaque mois


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

même la 1ère année tu es sur de ton coup ??


----------



## MarcMame (16 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Bin chez Free on peut résilier quand on veut chaque mois


Oui, pour la somme modique de 99. Avec de l'argent, on peut tout faire.


----------



## semac (16 Décembre 2003)

c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait car le modem t'es prêté "gracieusement" si tu prends un abonnement de 12 mois mini donc si tu part avant tu as une compensation financière pour Free.


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

C'est vrai j'avais lu ça sur leur site mais je m'en rappelais plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour wanadoo, je loue le modem, il n'y a donc pas de frais de ce côté là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais les appelais pour voir comment ils m'annoncent cela et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## pampelune (16 Décembre 2003)

Edité...


----------



## Lodoss (16 Décembre 2003)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Edité...



Tu peux traduire


----------



## pampelune (16 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux traduire



J'ai pas pu supprimer mon post...c'est plus possible ?


----------



## Lodoss (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon pour le moment ça a l'air de plutôt bien se passer
J'ai appelé le service client de wanadoo en leur demandant qu'elle était la démarche pour une résiliation ?

Il m'ont demandé pour quelle raison, a cause du  prix ai-je répondu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Mais savez-vous que nos tarifs baissent début janvier ?" demanda-t-elle. "Oui biensur mais j'ai une offre à 30 pour du 1024 et 10h de communication gratuite" lui répondis-je  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Bon je vous passe le service résiliation."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Là un Monsieur me sort le même barratin et je lui rétorque les mêmes arguments et ça se termine par "bon faite un courrier qui confirme notre confirmation de résiliation pour la fin du mois et avertissez également France télécom puisque vous aviez une abonnement Nétissimo avec location de modem"
Moi " eh bien je vous remercie et vous envois le courrier que vous voulez à l'adresse que vous m'avez indiqué. Merci bien Monsieur"

Waouh bientôt j'aurais ma freebox


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Happy man, moi je ne l'aurai qu'aux alentours de mars


----------



## MarcMame (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait car le modem t'es prêté "gracieusement" si tu prends un abonnement de 12 mois mini donc si tu part avant tu as une compensation financière pour Free.


C'est bien plus long que ça !
Les frais de résiliation qui sont actuellement de 99 passeront à 96 le 1 fevrier 2004. Ensuite, une décote de 3 par mois sera appliqué à ses frais (rétroactif).
Pour ne payer aucun frais de résiliation, il faut donc rester abonné 33mois, soit presque 3 ans !!!


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

J'espère que je vais avoir ma Freebox rapidement pour rentabiliser mon abonnement Free


----------



## Lodoss (17 Décembre 2003)

Bon je viens d'envoyer mes courriers à Free pour l'inscription et à Wanadoo et France télécom pour une résiliation au 1er janvier 2004.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 questions :
1 quels sont les délais moyens pour la réception de la freebox et l'acces à la ligne ?
2 A quel moment on choisit la connection ethernet ou Usb pour la Freebox ?


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Posté à l'origine par Lodoss
1 quels sont les délais moyens pour la réception de la freebox et l'acces à la ligne ?

Compte entre 1 semaine et 10 jous pour le tout a dit:


> Ici[/URL]


`


			
				Posté à l'origine par Lodoss
2 A quel moment on choisit la connection ethernet ou Usb pour la Freebox ?   

[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Euh t'as pas à choisir il y a les 2 dessus


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> 1 quels sont les délais moyens pour la réception de la freebox et l'acces à la ligne ?



Compte entre 1 semaine et 10 jous pour le tout, mais tu peux suivre l'ouverture de ta ligne et l'envoi de la FreeBox Ici 
`


			
				Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> 2 A quel moment on choisit la connection ethernet ou Usb pour la Freebox ?



Euh t'as pas à choisir il y a les 2 dessus


----------



## MarcMame (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euh t'as pas à choisir il y a les 2 dessus


Le port USB de la freebox n'est pas utilisable sous Mac, pas de drivers disponible. Il faut obligatoirement passer par le port ethernet et c'est pas plus mal de toute façon.


----------



## benjamin (17 Décembre 2003)

Je vais aussi résilier Noos. Je viens de découvrir la Freebox 2004 en première page de leur dossier d'introduction en bourse. Elle est toute mimi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je ne sais pas si elle a été vue ailleurs)


----------



## pampelune (18 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aussi résilier Noos. Je viens de découvrir la Freebox 2004 en première page de leur dossier d'introduction en bourse. Elle est toute mimi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas un lien ou une photo de la bête ? je ne la trouve nulle part...


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2003)

Je ne peux pas la mettre sur mon iDisk du boulot, donc voici un autre site qui la reprend :


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

huuummmmmm, vivement Mars 2004 que j'ai la mienne, elle est drôlement belle


----------



## pampelune (18 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas la mettre sur mon iDisk du boulot, donc voici un autre site qui la reprend :



Merci Benjamin, c'est vrai qu'elle est tout de même mieux que l'ancienne...


----------



## MarcMame (18 Décembre 2003)

Une petite image vaut tout les longs discours.


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2003)

Pour changer... j'hésite. Noos me propose son 640k à 30 euros, au lieu de 40 pour un 512 actuellement, avec réengagement d'un an. C'est la solution de facilité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ma lettre de demande de résiliation est presque prête.


----------



## DenisG (18 Décembre 2003)

Peux-tu nous donner le fameux lien ?
Moi aussi je serai bientôt éligible Free, alors en attendant...
Merci.


----------



## benjamin (18 Décembre 2003)

..


----------



## DenisG (19 Décembre 2003)

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le lien dont parle "semac" pour voir la distance entre son adresse et le slam ?
Merci bien.


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

DenisG a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le lien dont parle "semac" pour voir la distance entre son adresse et le slam ?
> Merci bien.



il suffit de cliquer sur le mot  ici tu vois c'est souligné alors clique :d


----------



## J-L (19 Décembre 2003)

Si je me rappelle bien, les 99  à payer pour résilier Free sont en fait pour France Telecom, le soit disant prix pour déconnecter ta ligne ADSL.... C'est donc encore une magouille de l'opérateur "historique"...


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

J-L a dit:
			
		

> Si je me rappelle bien, les 99  à payer pour résilier Free sont en fait pour France Telecom, le soit disant prix pour déconnecter ta ligne ADSL.... C'est donc encore une magouille de l'opérateur "historique"...



"Des frais administratifs et techniques de fermeture de l'accès seront prélevés en cas de résiliation. Ces frais découlent *notamment*  de la somme des frais d'accès et des frais de résiliation facturés par France Télécom à Free pour un accès ADSL et/ou un accès à la boucle locale en accès partagé à laquelle Free ajoutera la TVA au taux en vigueur."
donc pas uniquement mais pour grande part je pense


----------



## DenisG (19 Décembre 2003)

Merci semac pour ton lien, mais il ne me permet pas, en tant que non abonné, de vérifier la fameuse distance dont tu parles.
Pour le moment, la procédure d'inscription ( Inscription Free ) ne me permet que de constater que je suis éligible à l'ADSL (ce que je savais déjà), mais ne me donne ni de date de dégroupage, ni de distance entre mon domicile et le slam.
Est-ce réservé aux "déjà abonnés à l'ADSL Free" voulant connaitre la dispo de la FreeBox ?


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

va  voir ici si ta ville est sur la carte clique dessus et tu auras des infos approximative, si elle n'est pas dessus c'est que tu n'es pas prêt d'être degroupé


----------



## nicolas.P (21 Décembre 2003)

J'ai envoyé mon courrier à Free il y a 12 jours, reçu ma Freebox Lundi et ligne active ce jour ! C'est pas mal comme temps d'attente !
Mesure de la Bande passante : 4Mo en moyenne ce soir !!!!!!

Pour info depuis une semaine un communiqué de Free annonce que le telephone est gratuit vers les poste fixes nationnaux !!!! et non plus jusqu'au 31 decembre 

Petit test ce soir sur Bittorrent sur 3 Download (26/2/4 peers) = en moyenne 210Ko/s !

Demain je teste la télé et le téléphone

Nico


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas efficace pour tout le monde. Il y en a qui ont poirauter un mois.

Avec le succès, free va-t-il garder sa bande passante actuelle ? Et la télé ?...

Mais l'offre actuel est allèchante !!! Si Wanadoo continuait son effort, hein, wanadoo ?!!!


----------



## MarcMame (21 Décembre 2003)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> Avec le succès, free va-t-il garder sa bande passante actuelle ? Et la télé ?...


Depuis la télé, la bande passante a été augmenté (et non pas diminuée !) vers 7/8Mbps, dont une partie est utilisable par le net lorsque celle ci est "off", d'où des débits pour le net de l'ordre de 4Mbps (4096 kbps) réels. Pour t'en convaincre regarde la capture d'écran que j'ai mise sur la page précédente.
Il y a donc peu de chance que le débit diminue, au contraire.


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

nicolas.P a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé mon courrier à Free il y a 12 jours, reçu ma Freebox Lundi et ligne active ce jour ! C'est pas mal comme temps d'attente !
> Mesure de la Bande passante : 4Mo en moyenne ce soir !!!!!!
> 
> Pour info depuis une semaine un communiqué de Free annonce que le telephone est gratuit vers les poste fixes nationnaux !!!! et non plus jusqu'au 31 decembre
> ...



Heureux homme !! vivement Mars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bah oui je dois attendre jusque mars pour bénéficier de la FreeBox !!


----------



## MarcMame (23 Décembre 2003)

nicolas.P a dit:
			
		

> Mesure de la Bande passante : 4Mo en moyenne ce soir !!!!!!


4Mo, c'est peut-être un peu beaucoup non ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Décembre 2003)

Le monsieur voulait dire 4 Mb je suppose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon pour moi la Freebox est opérationnelle, enfin !
Une semaine sans pouvoir surfer, on perd la main  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voilà en théorie la vitesse sur Rennes MAL35 :

Attainable bitrate
704 kb/s (up)
5600 kb/s (down)

Hélas c'est pas le cas aujourd'hui : j'arrive à 200 ko/s peiniblement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Désolé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_A titre indiquatif : courrier envoyé le 8/12, Freebox reçue le 15/12, connexion activée le 22/12 (pb chez FT = coupure de ligne)._


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

et ben moi 0mb primo parce que je n'aurai la Freebox qu'en mars !!!
et puis surtout (donc deuzio) parce que j'ai cassé l'alim de mon modem sagem fast 908  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Total plus de net à la maison  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Il faut que je le renvoi par la poste, en pleine période de fête, autant dire que je ne suis pas prêt de resurfer @home


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Décembre 2003)

Elle est cassée de chez bouzillée ?

Pas moyen de bidouiller ?


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Elle est cassée de chez bouzillée ?
> 
> Pas moyen de bidouiller ?



Non le bout est tombé dedans, ça fait gling gling, mais c'est cassé, donc pas réparable ou avec de la colle
J'ai appelé Free, ils m'ont demander de leur renvoyer et dès qu'ils reçoivent mon sagem, ils me renvoient un modem neuf ! 

mais pour le moment pas de modem à la maison


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Décembre 2003)

Sinon tu as accès au RTC gratuit de Free ?


----------



## Lodoss (24 Décembre 2003)

Bon pour moi free à bien receptionné ma demande.
J'en suis à l'étape 2 "La mise en place des équipements nécessaires à l'ouverture du service FreeBox est en cours d'installation (DSLAM). Dès que l'installation sera effective le dégroupage de votre ligne sera lancé." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous pensez que cela prend longtemps de passer cette étape, j'ai résilié mon abonnement chez mamadou pour le 1er janvier 2004


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Décembre 2003)

On entre dans une période difficile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais les fêtes passées, avec un peu chance...


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu as accès au RTC gratuit de Free ?



Avec le modem interne du mac ça fonctionne, car je n'ai plus mon sagem il est retourné chez Free enfin leur fournisseur pour échange !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Décembre 2003)

Si c'est une question, c'est oui la réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai utilisé le RTC gratuit le WE dernier. Bon débit en plus.


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

Bon cool je vais essayer ça ce WE, merci


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Décembre 2003)

Attention le WE commence ce soir


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

viiii par contre naviguer et téléchager avec 56kbs ouuula ça faisait longtemps que ça ne m'était pas arrivé !! en plus je vais passer les fêtes de Noël chez mes parents à La Guimorais (tu dois connaître en tant que Rennais) et ils sont en bout de ligne, total une fois sur deux on ne peut pas se connecter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon ça sent bon les embruns et la mer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On peut pas tout avoir !!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (24 Décembre 2003)

[hors sujet] Moi je serai sur Dinard [/hors sujet]

Je me demande dans quelle mesure on peut utiliser le numéro de secours en parallèle de sa Freebox. Je veux parler en cas de déplacement par exemple avec un portable.

Quelqu'un aurait des infos là-dessus ? Est-ce toléré ? Hein ? Dis ?


----------



## MarcMame (24 Décembre 2003)

Le numéro de secours de Free n'est gratuit *exclusivement* que lorsque l'appel est passé depuis la ligne liée à l'abonnement ADSL. Tu penses bien, sinon se serait trop facile...


----------



## semac (25 Décembre 2003)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> [hors sujet] Moi je serai sur Dinard [/hors sujet]
> 
> Je me demande dans quelle mesure on peut utiliser le numéro de secours en parallèle de sa Freebox. Je veux parler en cas de déplacement par exemple avec un portable.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait des infos là-dessus ? Est-ce toléré ? Hein ? Dis ?



Je pars dans 1 heure chez mes parents, si je post ce WE, c'est que ça fonctionne sinon enfin si il reste le PC beeeeuuuuuaaaaaarrrrh désolé a chaque fois que je le prononce je vomis ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fanou (25 Décembre 2003)

moi je veux venir chez free !!!!
mais ces cretins de club internet ne veulent pas me laisser partir. j'ai encore 6 mois a tirer sinon je dois payer 50% de l'abonnement pour partir...
arrgghh


----------



## MarcMame (25 Décembre 2003)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> mais ces cretins de club internet ne veulent pas me laisser partir. j'ai encore 6 mois a tirer sinon je dois payer 50% de l'abonnement pour partir...
> arrgghh


Tiens, c'est bizarre que tu ne sois pas content de Club-internet ? Pourtant dans la pub, ils disent qu'avec eux, tu peux construire l'internet qui TE ressemble... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Serait-ce un mensonge... ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (26 Décembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant dans la pub, ils disent qu'avec eux, tu peux construire l'internet qui TE ressemble...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé des mettres des palmiers dans mon bureau ainsi qu'un dauphin dans la salle de bain (j'ai aussi un iBook) ben marche po


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2003)

quelques liens utiles / freeadsl freebox et autres ( dont certains ont déjà été donnés sur MacG)
*sur le dégroupage les DSLAMS, calendriers des prochains dslams, etc 
l'excellent http://francois04.free.fr/
*une bonne FAQ free non officielle http://mon.adsl.chez.free.fr/
*un bon site dédié à free par des abonnés à free( pas lié à Free) www.freeks.org
*l'excellent forum 100%abonnés à free de  freeks
http://www.freeks-forums.org/
et je dis pas ca parce que j'y poste...
Ce site , à l'esprit sympa, m'a vachement aidé à me décider à switchervers Free 
sans regret

29,99e/mois et:
Freeboxé content:
Débit 5Mo ( si si)
Telephone France (fixes) gratos .ce geste commercial de free est prolongé, et à priori pour longtemps.
Tel: International prix hyperdiscount
Tv numérique en cours de mise en place
RTC de secours en cas de problème

Et les nouveaux abonnés si leur ligne le permet auront, à priori au 1er semestre 04, la nouvelle freebox ( dite V3) qu'on voit plus haut.
plus petite que la V2 et avec option wifi routeur. Petits veinards!


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

Le RTC fonctionne bien ! je suis dessus en ce moment la fixation de l'alimentation de mon modem ADSL ayant décidé de fêter Noël de son côté !!
Par contre ça ne fonctionne pas en nomade  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, j'ai essayé de connecter mon nIbook chez mes parents et ben ça marche po


----------



## MarcMame (28 Décembre 2003)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Freeboxé content:
> Débit 5Mo ( si si)


Non, non...


----------



## benjamin (29 Décembre 2003)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Et les nouveaux abonnés si leur ligne le permet auront, à priori au 1er semestre 04, la nouvelle freebox ( dite V3) qu'on voit plus haut.
> plus petite que la V2 et avec option wifi routeur. Petits veinards!



La lettre de résiliation de Noos est partie vendredi. Deux mois de préavis. J'espère que la V3 aura eu le temps de sortir


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Et les nouveaux abonnés si leur ligne le permet auront, à priori au 1er semestre 04, la nouvelle freebox ( dite V3) qu'on voit plus haut.
> plus petite que la V2 et avec option wifi routeur. Petits veinards!



Euuh et comment on sait si on a le droit à cette merveille ? car je devrais avoir ma freebox d'ici mars et j'aimerai acheter un borne Airport, il vaudrait peut-être mieux que je me renseigne un peu avant alors ! si quelqu'un a des infos sur le moyen de savoir qui aura droit à ce jolie modem wifi


----------



## Floleb7 (29 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Euuh et comment on sait si on a le droit à cette merveille ? car je devrais avoir ma freebox d'ici mars et j'aimerai acheter un borne Airport, il vaudrait peut-être mieux que je me renseigne un peu avant alors ! si quelqu'un a des infos sur le moyen de savoir qui aura droit à ce jolie modem wifi



la V3 ne sera pas WIFI en version de base il faudra lui rajouter une carte pour ça 

pour avoir + d'infos www.hifocus.net -&gt; forum


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

Merci, je vais chercher voir si je trouve des infos sur le prix de cette fameuse carte !


----------



## Lodoss (31 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour moi free à bien receptionné ma demande.
> J'en suis à l'étape 2 "La mise en place des équipements nécessaires à l'ouverture du service FreeBox est en cours d'installation (DSLAM). Dès que l'installation sera effective le dégroupage de votre ligne sera lancé."
> 
> 
> ...








 Mer... ça ne bouge pas je suis toujours à l'étape 2 et mon abonnement chez mamadou qui ce termine le 1er (normalement s'il n' y a pas de pb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
En prévision je me suis inscrit à free libre mais je dois recevoir les instructions par courrier donc après le 1er janvier certainement


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Décembre 2003)

Pour tous ceux qui sont en attente de leur ligne dégroupée, il y a la ligne RTC Gratuite de Free appellée "Secours".

Ca aide quand l'accès est coupé par Wanamoo.


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> Mer... ça ne bouge pas je suis toujours à l'étape 2 et mon abonnement chez mamadou qui ce termine le 1er (normalement s'il n' y a pas de pb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a une solution, tu te saoul à mord au champagne ce soir et tu verras il faut bien 2 jours pour s'en remettre quand tu te réveilleras Free t'auras envoyé tout ce qu'il faut pour te connecter et voilà le tour est joué !

Qu'est ce qu'on dit ?? merci qui ?? hein elle est pas bonne mon idée !!
Comme on dit :  "En france on a pas de pétrole, mais on a des idées et du champagne !!"


----------



## Lodoss (31 Décembre 2003)

ça c'est cool j'y avais même pas pensé je vais y songer sérieusement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci Sémac on sait qu'on peut compter sur toi pour les coups durs


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (31 Décembre 2003)

C'est ce que je fais à chaque fois moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Résultat le livreur me voit à chaque fois avec la tête dans le ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Morale : acheter du Mac ou s'en servir peu nuire gravement à la santé !


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Pas de quoi, si je peux aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boire avec un mac ou conduire sans mac moi j'ai choisi hiiiip


----------



## semac (31 Décembre 2003)

Pas de quoi, si je peux aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boire avec un mac ou conduire sans mac  moi j'ai choisi(ma femme boit pas alors !!) hiiiip


----------



## Lodoss (10 Janvier 2004)

Ca y est le l'ai la bête noire, mais pas Panther mais la freebox. Je l'ai recu aujourd'hui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Installation et connection en 5 mn merci mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai une petite question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment on peut mesurer a quelle vitesse on surf ou on download ??


----------



## Joachim du Balay (10 Janvier 2004)

par ex.  ...*ICI*


----------



## Lodoss (11 Janvier 2004)

> par ex.  ...*ICI*


Super merci du lien il s'est retrouvé dans mes favoris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je suis à 928


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Janvier 2004)

Test de bande passante plus complet. Il donne aussi ta vitesse montante.

Ne rien laisser ouvert sur le net pour faire ce test.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (11 Janvier 2004)

Sinon il y a le test Free. 

Et enfin  il y le site de la Grenouille sur lequel une fois inscrit tu peux télécharger une appli qui effectue un test cyclique et donne donc une "météo" de ta connection bcp plus précise.


----------



## vincmyl (11 Janvier 2004)

Je suis tenté de me prendre la Freebox...pas trop pour la TV mais le vitesse de connexion


----------



## nicogala (26 Janvier 2004)

Au fait, est-ce que le driver pour osX est au point sur la Freebox? a-t'on accés à toutes les fonctionnalités ?  y'a pas de couille dans le potage?


----------



## semac (26 Janvier 2004)

Autre chose, qui peut me dire la limite entre sa connexion et le dslam le plus proche pour bénéficer de la FreeBox et pas uniquement du dégroupé en 1024 ?

Merci


----------



## alèm (26 Janvier 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, est-ce que le driver pour osX est au point sur la Freebox? a-t'on accés à toutes les fonctionnalités ?  y'a pas de couille dans le potage?



quel driver ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




une freebox, c'est pas un truc ethernet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah mince, si j'avais su, j'aurais installé le driver pour celle qui est au bout du cable !


----------



## nicogala (26 Janvier 2004)

merde..! je suis grillé là (comment m'en sortir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) euh, oui, ceux qui sont en réseau éthernet chez eux et qui veulent mettre la freebox en usb... (bon je m'enfonce... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Mais y'a donc absolument rien à installer ?


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

J'ai deja un routeur ca facilitera la mise en place du réseau. je branche la Freebox sur le routeur et le tour est joué


----------



## willem samson (26 Janvier 2004)

> "Autre chose, qui peut me dire la limite entre sa connexion et le dslam le plus proche pour bénéficer de la FreeBox et pas uniquement du dégroupé en 1024 ?



Bonjour,

Nous accusons réception de votre courrier électronique.

En ce qui concerne la Freebox et ses offres associées, ce matériel n'est mis à la disposition de notre clientèle qu'à partir du moment où elle se trouve à moins de 2500m de nos répartiteurs ADSL et que notre stock disponible le permet.
Le dégroupage que nous effectuons sur les lignes téléphoniques de France Telecom consiste à récupérer une partie des câbles cuivrés qu'ils détiennent, pour les brocher sur des répartiteurs ADSL nous appartenant et permettant des débits descendants garantis de 1024, pouvant aller jusqu'à la limite permise par la norme ADSL, à savoir 8Mb/sec. Il s'agit d'un dégroupage partiel, donc nous ne récupèrons en aucun cas la ligne téléphonique de votre opérateur et il vous faut donc continuer de payer votre abonnement France Telecom pour bénéficier de notre offre ADSL.
*Actuellement, ce modem ne gère le flux ADSL que jusqu'à la distance de 2500m entre nos DSLAM et les noeuds de raccordement téléphoniques mais nous prévoyons de sortir une nouvelle version qui, elle, pourra gérer le flux jusqu'à une distance de 4000m*

En vous remerciant pour l'intérêt que vous nous portez.

Cordialement, Franck - Info Free -


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Et cette nouvelle version de la freebox est prévue quand???


----------



## willem samson (27 Janvier 2004)

> et cette nouvelle version de la freebox est prévue quand???



Impatient va ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Michaël Boukobza, directeur général adjoint du fournisseur daccès Free, parle ici du premier semestre 2004. 

D'autres parlent de fin janvier 2004


----------



## vincmyl (27 Janvier 2004)

C'est bien vague tout ca


----------



## nicogala (28 Janvier 2004)

ouai, d'autant qu'on est vite à bonne distance du central (à moins que je me plantes encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  je suis à 1400m du central le plus proche à vol d'oiseau sur la carte (et je suis pas en milieu rural!) donc en distance réelle ça doit faire pas mal... c'est clair que le réseau FranceTélécom est pas prévu pour cette optique (il est bon pour le minitel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et que peu de personnes auront un service optimal...   4000m c'est à priori déja plus confortable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ensuite je crois qu'il y a le pblm de la distance de la prise tel au Mac ?
Mais là encore c'est pas clair dans la doc (parlons pas du site de free: pas plus incohérent...) qu'est-ce qui est mauvais ? : une grande distance prise-mac ou plutôt l'utilisation de mauvaises rallonges à 0,50 les 10m...?

Parce que aucun commentaire ne parle du cablage en amont de sa prise tél:
rien que du pied de mon imeuble jusqu'au Mac il doit y avoir 50m (dont 15m de la prise de l'appart au Mac)  et 400m j'usqu'au répartiteur de quartier... donc que penser de ça ?


----------



## maousse (29 Janvier 2004)

c'est confus tes calculs, nico... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ce qui est important, c'est la distance dslam-filtre (le petit truc  gigogne pour séparer le fréquences que tu branches sur ta prise tel), enfin, en gros, il y a encore moyen de pinailler. si tu utilises après un bon câble RJ11(à paire torsadées...) pour relier filtre-freebox, ça sera déjà mieux que n'importe quelle rallonge téléphonique standard.

Point de détail : tu n'es pas obligé de mettre ta freebox près de ton mac, bien au contraire (et la v3 aura même le wifi intégré). Tu peux lui caler 100 m de cable ethernet au cul, ça ne fera pas de différence.

Donc en gros, tu peux jouer sur la longueur du cable RJ11 entre le filtre et la freebox, et sur la longueur du cable RJ45 entre ta freebox et ton mac, tout ça en essayant de caler cette satanée freebox près d'une tv si tu veux en profiter (distance &lt;2200m pour que le service soir actif à l'heure d'aujourd'hui). 

voilà, amyses-toi bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(quelle chance d'habiter dans une chambre/salon/salle à manger intégrée, quand même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nicogala (29 Janvier 2004)

oui, je comprends bien, pour le filtre, car c'est sous-entendu que tu le places direct sur la prise du mur de ton appart(donc sans mauvais fil avant le filtre),    enfin, c'est eux qui le disent tout ça, moi j'invente rien, j'essaye de déméler le vrai du "il parait que..."


----------



## semac (18 Février 2004)

willem samson a dit:
			
		

> > Actuellement, ce modem ne gère le flux ADSL que jusqu'à la distance de 2500m entre nos DSLAM et les noeuds de raccordement téléphoniques -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kzimir (19 Février 2004)

Bon, sur le site de Free il ne parlent plus que de la Freebox V3, donc faut croire que tout nouvel abonné y aura droit.
J'ai plus qu'à me prendre une ligne téléphonique pour pouvoir m'abonner


----------



## benjamin (19 Février 2004)

J'ai envoyé ma demande samedi, reçue lundi ; dégroupage en cours. J'espère avoir la Freebox 3. Mais ils ont intérêt à se grouiller. Mon abonnement Noos finit à la fin du mois...


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé ma demande samedi, reçue lundi ; dégroupage en cours. J'espère avoir la Freebox 3. Mais ils ont intérêt à se grouiller. Mon abonnement Noos finit à la fin du mois...



ah les joie du RTC


----------



## benjamin (19 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ah les joie du RTC



Je crois aussi, oui


----------



## donatello (20 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé ma demande samedi, reçue lundi ; dégroupage en cours. J'espère avoir la Freebox 3. Mais ils ont intérêt à se grouiller. Mon abonnement Noos finit à la fin du mois...



J'ai envoyé le courier hier. Comment sais-tu qu'ils l'ont reçu? Tu as fait un RAR ou bien ils te préviennent? 
Je demande ça parceque je veux être sûr qu'ils l'ont reçu avant de resillier mon abonnement chez mamadoo et comme j'ai envoyé une lettre toute simple...

Autre question : quel numéro faut-il appeler pour resillier mamadoo? j'ai beau fouiller sur leur site, je n'y vois goutte... A croire qu'ils ont pas envie qu'on se désabonne


----------



## benjamin (21 Février 2004)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envoyé le courier hier. Comment sais-tu qu'ils l'ont reçu? Tu as fait un RAR ou bien ils te préviennent?
> Je demande ça parceque je veux être sûr qu'ils l'ont reçu avant de resillier mon abonnement chez mamadoo et comme j'ai envoyé une lettre toute simple...
> 
> Autre question : quel numéro faut-il appeler pour resillier mamadoo? j'ai beau fouiller sur leur site, je n'y vois goutte... A croire qu'ils ont pas envie qu'on se désabonne



Tu reçois un mail dès qu'ils ont reçu ton courrier, avec un identifiant et un mot de passe (ça a pris deux jours pour moi). Ensuite, tu vas là : http://adsl.free.fr/suivi/

Et tu vois ça :





Pour la résiliation, si c'est comme Noos, il faut que tu retrouves ton contrat d'abonnement. C'est mis en petit dedans. Noos demande par exemple un courrier en recommandé, un préavis de 2 mois, et des frais de résiliation de 40 euros.


----------



## benjamin (21 Février 2004)

J'ai fait un tour des forums Free. Le dégroupage et l'envoi de la FB tournent autour de cinq semaines. Je sens que je ne vais pas avoir de connexion - sinon par RTC - pendant quelques semaines. Je dis ça, mais Noos n'a toujours pas répondu à ma demande de résiliation, et pour une fois, je ne vais pas les presser


----------



## maousse (22 Février 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un tour des forums Free. Le dégroupage et l'envoi de la FB tournent autour de cinq semaines. Je sens que je ne vais pas avoir de connexion - sinon par RTC - pendant quelques semaines. Je dis ça, mais Noos n'a toujours pas répondu à ma demande de résiliation, et pour une fois, je ne vais pas les presser


pour moi ça avait pris une vingtaine de jours (mais en octobre, l'antiquité pre-freebox 3) Avec un peu de chance, ça prendra moins de 5 semaines, avec un reste des quelques milliers de freebox 2 (voire 1 recyclée) à la clé !


----------



## benjamin (22 Février 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pour moi ça avait pris une vingtaine de jours (mais en octobre, l'antiquité pre-freebox 3) Avec un peu de chance, ça prendra moins de 5 semaines, avec un reste des quelques milliers de freebox 2 (voire 1 recyclée) à la clé !



Ouais, ils semblent avoir pas mal de problème, maintenant. Depuis qu'Iliad est en bourse, ils oublient les fondamentaux


----------

